# AMOLED vs LCD vs TFT



## yzak58 (Sep 7, 2012)

So currently these 3 types of display techs(mainly their variants like Super AMOLED, Super Clear LCD, Super IPS LCD, LED Backlit LCD,IPS TFT etc) are the main kinds of display technologies which can be seen on the latest phones.

I have a few doubts regarding this topic.

1- Which technology gives the best color reproduction?
I know AMOLED sucks at this field.What about Super IPS n LED Backlit LCDs n TFTs?

2-Which one has the best viewing angle?

3-What is all this pentile matrix stuff about AMOLED Displays? 

4-Longevity,which one lasts long without noticeable degradation? 

5-One technologies main advantages/disadvantages over another


----------



## tlawiv (Sep 7, 2012)

yzak58 said:


> So currently these 3 types of display techs(mainly their variants like Super AMOLED, Super Clear LCD, Super IPS LCD, LED Backlit LCD,IPS TFT etc) are the main kinds of display technologies which can be seen on the latest phones.
> 
> I have a few doubts regarding this topic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 amoled has very good contrast. but pixel density also important. Phone could have anyone of these displays and have varying dpi 

2 IPS has the best viewing angle

3 i heard of that I've have to google it.

4. Longevity has too many variables. depends on use quality and always random dud phones so idk.

5. depends on what you want it for reading vs watching video the size of the screen quality of a product. you can get knockoff iphone with rentina like display doesn't mean cheap phone will last longer then a lessor display. It's more of a personal choice than an overall one better than another.


----------



## speedyink (Sep 8, 2012)

1. Depends if you're looking for real life looking colors or bright, vibrant colors.  Out of the box AMOLED is the latter, while all LCD's are the former.  However, all these screens can be adjusted (Android phones anyways), so it's not such a huge issue. 

2. IPS LCD has the best viewing angle, but AMOLED is so close behind it's not a deal breaker.  All other LCD's would be behind them, but the amount of which depends on the quality of the panel.  iPod Touch viewing angle is terrible, while Xperia Play's is amazing for an LCD.  

3.  Pentile is just a different sub pixel arrangment.  It can apply to LCD or AMOLED, it's just seen more on AMOLED's because it makes those displays last longer.  Pentile screens don't look quite as crisp as RGB layout screens, but it's harder to notice with the 720p displays out there now.  

4.  Traditionally AMOLED doesn't last as long as LCD, but it seems to be panel specific.  Some AMOLED panels can last really long.  All in all you shouldn't see issues within a 3 year phone contract with either.

5.  Totally personal preference.  I like AMOLED's myself, mainly for the infinite black levels, vibrant colors, and very good viewing angles.  Some people like LCD's because the colors out of the box are more natural.  Also some like how there are 720p RGB layout LCD's on phones.  AMOLED hasn't been able to do this yet, it has to resort to pentile for those resolutions.  Then again, it's hard to notice at ~320 PPI


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 8, 2012)

Ips > Amoled > LCD > tft 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## eryzerz (Sep 10, 2012)

How about super amoled?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Rick_1995 (Sep 10, 2012)

Personally i seem to prefer SLCD over SAMOLED, the whites are bluish and there's a weird hue in all colors except black in amoled, not sure why but the blacks are true blacks which is not the case in lcd where all colors are perfect except black is kind of grayish because of the back light.


----------



## speedyink (Sep 10, 2012)

Rick_1995 said:


> Personally i seem to prefer SLCD over SAMOLED, the whites are bluish and there's a weird hue in all colors except black in amoled, not sure why but the blacks are true blacks which is not the case in lcd where all colors are perfect except black is kind of grayish because of the back light.

Click to collapse



My AMOLED colors were slightly off when I got my phone (a little on the warm side).  With a quick color tweak the colors look amazing now, along with the true blacks.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 10, 2012)

noisyzero said:


> How about super amoled?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Super Amoled Plus and super LCD are the higher end panels and bring out the best of each technology. However nothing beats a good ips panel in my books. The colors are flawless, and the viewing angles impeccable. That is all I need.

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## yzak58 (Sep 15, 2012)

Rick_1995 said:


> Personally i seem to prefer SLCD over SAMOLED, the whites are bluish and there's a weird hue in all colors except black in amoled, not sure why but the blacks are true blacks which is not the case in lcd where all colors are perfect except black is kind of grayish because of the back light.

Click to collapse



AMOLEDs provide true black because in this technology, each pixels produce its own light(unlike LCDs,in which a single lightsource illuminates the entire screen). And when black is needed to be produced,that individual pixel is completely shut down,thus zero light is emitted.Hence true black.


----------



## ChinchilaO (Nov 3, 2012)

@Allanitomwesh



> Ips > Amoled > LCD > tft

Click to collapse



Sorry about the resurrection, but what aboit IPS TFT?
in case of motorola xoom2?


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Nov 4, 2012)

not a fan of AMOLED screen burnouts


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 5, 2012)

ChinchilaO said:


> @Allanitomwesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Technically IPS is a really good TFT panel. Like how a maybach and a c200 are both Mercedes. IPS being the maybach ofcourse.
And technically an LCD is also tft. But then it starts getting confusing if you go down that road. 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Martin L. (Nov 5, 2012)

amoled is much more colourful than the others. 
A I-Phone 4 looks really pale beside a Galaxy S or a Galaxy S2. 
Amoled has limited life-time and looses brightness.
The power consumption is dependent extremly on the brightness of the colour.


----------



## SharpnShiny (Jan 6, 2013)

Martin L. said:


> amoled is much more colourful than the others.
> A I-Phone 4 looks really pale beside a Galaxy S or a Galaxy S2.
> Amoled has limited life-time and looses brightness.
> *The power consumption is dependent extremly on the brightness of the colour.*

Click to collapse



Power consumption is EXACTLY what interests me most about this. I remember reading a couple of years ago that Sony Walkmans using OLEDs offered vibrant colours while using far less power than LCDs. The trouble is I'm having trouble finding more information on this now that I'm looking at OLEDs in smartphones. Is this true, does OLED use less power, does it not use a backlight like LCD? 

I'm dying to know because I bought a cool phone a few months ago, but hadn't learned about battery usage/capacity and now I HATE the phone for it. I'm looking at the OLEDs e.g. on the Motorola RAZRs (with 2000 mAh batteries) and I'm curious about them.

UPDATE: I just found a simple document composed from companies and organisations involved in OLED production which, they say is designed to eradicte myths on this. You can see the document here, and on power consumption, my brief understanding is this:

LCD: uses maximum power to display any image
OLED: uses minimal power on darker images, maximum power on brighter/whiter/colourful images - white/very bright images use more power than LCDs

This leads me to think that switching to OLED can only result in at least some benefit in battery life, no? I think most of us on Android are conscious of the use of black and white in the UI, wallpapers etc. so something like this would help. Is it a significant benefit? A backlight on a TV plugged into the wall is fine, on a smartphone I can see why it's a battery-killer. I note the caveat about OLEDs using more power for white and very bright images, but the way I see it, unless you're using a white wallpaper, this isn't an issue. I speculate a power saving when all is accounted for.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...sD8gJk&sig=AHIEtbR1--xI02ZyDoQZKtuuUS-sv_aKPA


----------



## lamensterms (Feb 18, 2013)

So, if a TFT display is considered not quite as good as an AMOLED or an SLDC…how could a difference be noticed between the Xperia Z’s TFT display, the SGS4’s AMOLED and the HTC Butterfly’s SLDC3 – all 5 inches, all 1920x1080?  Battery life/colour reproduction/daylight visibility?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dreis911 (Feb 23, 2013)

*decision*

I'm sorry for breakin' in this late, but...  I hope to help in the future decisions.

We're mixing some things here:
LCD is a technology.     AMOLED is another technology.

TFT is a sub technology that must be applied under one of the mentioned before.
TFT is an array used to feed large displays (a mobile phone is already a large display).
Since phone displays are "large" either LCD or AMOLED need an active controller to maintain brightness in each pixel.

This is A BIG difference between OLED (PMOLED) and AMOLED.
As SharpnShiny mentioned mp3 players/walkmans (small displays) can use OLED which use much lesser power than AMOLED.

In OLED/AMOLED displays each pixel produces it's own light, which can be a good power saving if most of the image is black or dark, because, in black the pixel just doesn't light up.
In LCD there's permanently (monitor ON) a "backlight". Even if the image is black! What the display does is block the backlight when it needs black.

About power consumption in either cases... I don't think there's a really noticeable difference because it depends a lot on the usage!

UPDATE: Sometimes the best way to save battery is to tweak several settings (including the Kernel) as the display brightness levels and thresholds.


----------



## gravityng (Feb 24, 2013)

dreis911 said:


> I'm sorry for breakin' in this late, but...  I hope to help in the future decisions.
> 
> We're mixing some things here:
> LCD is a technology.     AMOLED is another technology.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! That's what I intend to say. It seems many people misunderstanding about TFT.
TFT is not a panel technology in comparison with TN, MVA, IPS, PLS, AVS, AMOLED,....



> 1- Which technology gives the best color reproduction?
> I know AMOLED sucks at this field.What about Super IPS n LED Backlit LCDs n TFTs?

Click to collapse



In other hand, Led-backlit is a similar case, it is a type of backlight, cause the LCD need the illumination. And there are 2 kind of LED, Edge and full-array. In mobile, almost is edge-led because of low cost and thickness. Full-array Led backlit only appear in several high-end TV models. The older tech is CCFL, which consumes more power 

It means that a new LCD display which uses IPS panel also include a TFT layer and an edgeLed-backlit.

Sorry if any typo mistake. My bad English


----------



## SharpnShiny (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anyone here know much about SAMOLED? I read in a phone review that it's more a marketing term than actual performance difference over AMOLED, but I'd prefer to double check that. For anyone who hasn't seen that term, the S is for Super (don't laugh yet!). I think the Motorola RAZR i and the Samsung Galaxy S III Mini are using SAMOLEDs.

I've been comparing my new and old phone screens when considering this thread. I have to say I prefer the TFT LCD screen more than anything. Even with a lower resolution, the images (video and static) is beautiful to me. My RAZR i has a higher resolution but a pentile matrix SAMOLED. It reminds me of phones 5 years ago, the matrix gives the impression of cheap pixel displays in my opinion - but I keep reading it's amongst the most battery-saving screens in the mainstream smartphone market and for that I am greatful.


----------



## Pennycake (Feb 25, 2013)

I get noticeable battery drain difference by turning down the brightness on my AMOLED screen. 

Decreased brightness also extends the life of the display.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dreis911 (Feb 25, 2013)

*good work*



SharpnShiny said:


> Does anyone here know much about SAMOLED? I read in a phone review that it's more a marketing term than actual performance difference over AMOLED, but I'd prefer to double check that. For anyone who hasn't seen that term, the S is for Super (don't laugh yet!). I think the Motorola RAZR i and the Samsung Galaxy S III Mini are using SAMOLEDs.

Click to collapse



Yes. SAMOLED is the Super AMOLED from Samsung.
I wouldn't dare to say that it's just a marketing stuff... Because it's a little about "sub-pixels" and their layout. I would say thay the AMOLED technology is there with Samsung's engineering so that picture could get better.



Pennycake said:


> I get noticeable battery drain difference by turning down the brightness on my AMOLED screen.
> 
> Decreased brightness also extends the life of the display.

Click to collapse



That's what I meant in my last post, under the UPDATE statement. Also try to tweak your phone's clock (if you haven't done it yet).
Mine (a poor 600MHz ZTE Blade) is working from 245MHz to about 650MHz depending on the load (from underclock to overclock).


----------



## yzak58 (Sep 7, 2012)

So currently these 3 types of display techs(mainly their variants like Super AMOLED, Super Clear LCD, Super IPS LCD, LED Backlit LCD,IPS TFT etc) are the main kinds of display technologies which can be seen on the latest phones.

I have a few doubts regarding this topic.

1- Which technology gives the best color reproduction?
I know AMOLED sucks at this field.What about Super IPS n LED Backlit LCDs n TFTs?

2-Which one has the best viewing angle?

3-What is all this pentile matrix stuff about AMOLED Displays? 

4-Longevity,which one lasts long without noticeable degradation? 

5-One technologies main advantages/disadvantages over another


----------



## yzak58 (Apr 26, 2013)

SammiSaysHello said:


> not a fan of AMOLED screen burnouts

Click to collapse



ya but does all AMOLEDs have this problem or is it just Pentile Matrix?
The Note 2's pixel arrangement is not pentile


----------



## yzak58 (Apr 26, 2013)

*will search abt it*



[email protected] said:


> So, if a TFT display is considered not quite as good as an AMOLED or an SLDC…how could a difference be noticed between the Xperia Z’s TFT display, the SGS4’s AMOLED and the HTC Butterfly’s SLDC3 – all 5 inches, all 1920x1080?  Battery life/colour reproduction/daylight visibility?
> 
> Thanks for the input.

Click to collapse



hmmm....nice 3


----------



## yzak58 (Apr 26, 2013)

*AMOLED is getting better*

S4's AMOLED screen gives a color reproduction close to HTC One's screen.
Its way better than Xperia Z's


----------



## lkashl (May 27, 2013)

From my understanding (which may not be entirely correct, feel free to contribute):

AMOLEDS: Typically have better blacks since no pixels are lit to display black but have tinted whites (generally not visible unless compared to an LCD). They consume less power than LCD's during black since no pixels are lit and significantly more during white and bright colours. Depending on the colour being reproduced power draw may vary greatly (LCD's remain constant), greens consuming the least, blues consume the most and reds fall in between but weigh towards less power draw. They also tend to suffer from burn in. 
Some are pentile displays (displays without a "plus" prefix/suffix) which means they're less sharp due to a pentile arrangement (which is cheaper to manufacture and reduces blue aging). Comparing an AMOLED's PPI to a rival LCD is misleading if its a pentile display and where PPI counts are equivalent the LCD will look superior. AMOLED's also have inferior colour reproduction and unequal saturation but many consider this a bonus of AMOLED displays. 

LCD/TFT: Rely on persistent backlighting and therefore struggle to achieve pure blacks. The whites are purer than AMOLED's and consume significantly less power. Colour reproduction is truer and brightness is also generally higher and more power efficient. Typically have inferior viewing angles to AMOLED's. Many LCD's use polarised filters to block out the backlight leading to better blacks however the trade off is a sacrifice in viewing angle. Cheaper displays may suffer from back light bleeding. On non dark imagery LCD's are less power efficient than AMOLED's however they are better on light imagery. Tend to show motion blur.

Those are some of the disadvantages/advantages, I'm sure I would have missed some, but really it comes down to a preference thing and varies depending on who manufactured the displays. As a general rule though, AMOLED: higher power consumption, better blacks, oversaturated, less motion blur. LCD: lower power consumption, better whites, more motion blur, less viewing angle.

Also as a note, samsung are pushing AMOLED tech in terms of power efficiency and will hopefully eventually match LCD's.



EDIT: If you guys are interested, lots of good information here: http://www.ruf.rice.edu/~mobile/elec518/readings/display/4D_AMOLED_Presentation.pdf


----------



## SharpnShiny (May 27, 2013)

AMOLED Manufacturers response to myths about the technology
http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=j...V4sLvmAiOUA5m2h36pFKCHw&bvm=bv.47008514,d.ZGU

One of the things they seem to stress is that many SAMOLED myths refer to early versions of the technology and never the latest SAMOLED tech. Plenty of people with compare old OLED tech. to LCD3 (HTC One) etc. Separately, I keep coming across news reports that more and more TVs are being produced with OLED with a view that that is the current direction of the industry.

Here is another good source for information on all types of screen tech: 
http://www.bluebugle.org/2013/03/smartphone-screen-display-technologies.html

There is of course a point where, with all the available information (preferably new and from good sources) that we have to overcome facts and figures with personal choice.

I'm currently using my first pentile matrix SAMOLED phone (Motorola RAZR i) and my previous phone was the Sony Xperia Sola with a TFT LCD. If power efficiency could be managed properly, I would probably opt for a TFT LCD. 

*TFT LCD*
- Very crisp, clean, smooth picture and video
- Whites are sometimes too bright, they detract from colour compared to SAMOLED to me, but overall, beautiful bright colours
- I haven't used LCD3 yet but all previous LCD phones made the screen the single biggest battery problem

*
Pentile matrix AMOLED*
- Colours and images are striking but the colours are mute i.e. impressive but held-back. Dark colours more impressive as usual
- The power efficiency seems to be well-managed, the screen isn't a distinct threat to one-day-battery-death


----------



## Rebekka_Sun (May 27, 2013)

I've got a tft display. I think it's great to work with. The amoled displays colors are the best ones. I don't like lcd. I have always Problems with. Especially because it's so fast broken.

Sent from my LT28h using xda app-developers app


----------



## rodmc123 (Jun 2, 2013)

this is a nice topic.. i always watch phone reviews and guys repeating over and over that SAMOLED are oversaturated among other things.. they speak so much about the "issues" with amoled that it almost seems like normal LCD display are superior without a single doubt...

under my experience amoled is a better technology by far, yes,there are some nice LCD screens, the ones that uses IPS panels, but i still think the amoled ones looks way better.. the "color accuracy" thing is way overstimated, most people who talk about it would not even notice a difference if they are not biased for the myth of how unaccurate amoled are supossed to be.. when in fact an amoled display with some little tweaks looks as accurate as any LCD display (most companies makes them more saturated because it looks more atractive for the average consumer).  anyway, color accuracy is not a thing that people may need desperately on a smartphone, is not like you are doing professional graphic work on it, most people find far more pleasant to use an amoled display than an lcd display. (if you show an average person the 2 screen is almost 100% sure they would go for amoled) , the fact that black are perfect is way more eye catching than better whites, you get almost infinite contrast ratio. 

i always laugh when i see those reviews saying how much better some LCD screen is over some amoled display , sometimes they are comparing awful lcd displays, but just because they have RGB arrangment are inmediatly "better"...  look for example at the xperia Z display, it is a regular and old lcd panel (not IPS), the viewing angles are awful.. but they get fooled because of the "bravia engine" that is not more than a brand name for them trying to OVERSATURATE their washed out display.  

the only displays that compares to amoled are the ones of HTC and LG, they have nice viewing angles and colors because they use IPS panels, but the overall feeling of the amoled display is still better, it gives the sensation that the stuff are in the surface of the screen and not "under", the fact that there is not a backlit helps to give that sesantion.


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 10, 2013)

rodmc123 said:


> this is a nice topic.. i always watch phone reviews and guys repeating over and over that SAMOLED are oversaturated among other things.. they speak so much about the "issues" with amoled that it almost seems like normal LCD display are superior without a single doubt...

Click to collapse



Yes because AMOLEDS are inferior tech, see below.



> under my experience amoled is a better technology by far, yes,there are some nice LCD screens, the ones that uses IPS panels, but i still think the amoled ones looks way better.. the "color accuracy" thing is way overstimated, most people who talk about it would not even notice a difference if they are not biased for the myth of how unaccurate amoled are supossed to be.. when in fact an amoled display with some little tweaks looks as accurate as any LCD display (most companies makes them more saturated because it looks more atractive for the average consumer).

Click to collapse



WRONG. You did not even specify what type of OLED display you are talking about. Pentile OLEDS cannot reproduce unsaturated colors.
Non-Penile OLED have no differenct to normal LCD displays in terms of Color "Accuracy" of course unless time is involved.

OLEDS and SAmsung AMOLED displays are inferior tech for the following reasons:
Taken from WIkipedia:


> Current costs#
> OLED manufacture currently requires process steps that make it extremely expensive. Specifically, it requires the use of Low-Temperature Polysilicon backplanes; LTPS backplanes in turn require laser annealing from an amorphous silicon start, so this part of the manufacturing process for AMOLEDs starts with the process costs of standard LCD, and then adds an expensive, time-consuming process that cannot currently be used on large-area glass substrates.
> 
> Lifespan#
> ...

Click to collapse






> anyway, color accuracy is not a thing that people may need desperately on a smartphone, is not like you are doing professional graphic work on it, most people find far more pleasant to use an amoled display than an lcd display. (if you show an average person the 2 screen is almost 100% sure they would go for amoled) , the fact that black are perfect is way more eye catching than better whites, you get almost infinite contrast ratio.

Click to collapse



Personal preference aside, better white values are better because many Web Pages in the Internet are white. Blacks are only important in pictures and movies.



> the only displays that compares to amoled are the ones of HTC and LG, they have nice viewing angles and colors because they use IPS panels, but the overall feeling of the amoled display is still better, it gives the sensation that the stuff are in the surface of the screen and not "under", the fact that there is not a backlit helps to give that sesantion.

Click to collapse



Just a heads up. TFT LCD((Thin-film-transistor liquid-crystal display) is a display techonology like AMOLED or SUPER AMOLED PLUS for OLED.

LCD vs OLEDS.

LCD TFT is an active matrix technology for LCD displays and they include
TN
IPS
PLS(Samsung Branded)
MVA(Sharp Branded)
SLCD(Sony and Samsung venture)

The best LCD TFT tech you can get is  P-IPS display.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 15, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Yes because AMOLEDS are inferior tech, see below.
> 
> 
> WRONG. You did not even specify what type of OLED display you are talking about. Pentile OLEDS cannot reproduce unsaturated colors.
> ...

Click to collapse



how interesting   look what I found 


so then guys, I'm not so sure about this cause it was mentioned somewhere than Lumia 920 has AMOLED n in GSMArena its IPS-LCD , so any of you sure which it is? 

Also a question as per post above , Xperia Z has TFT , well I saw it and it doesn't quite have the feel good factor to look at as on the Lumia.
So is the TFT-LCD really that bad? 

And the Xperia ION has LED backlit-LCD , is that supposed to be better than the normal TFT as found in Z?


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Thanks*



SharpnShiny said:


> AMOLED Manufacturers response to myths about the technology
> http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=j...V4sLvmAiOUA5m2h36pFKCHw&bvm=bv.47008514,d.ZGU
> 
> One of the things they seem to stress is that many SAMOLED myths refer to early versions of the technology and never the latest SAMOLED tech. Plenty of people with compare old OLED tech. to LCD3 (HTC One) etc. Separately, I keep coming across news reports that more and more TVs are being produced with OLED with a view that that is the current direction of the industry.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a tonn for those links
Almost all doubts cleared :good:


----------



## lloydo (Jul 30, 2013)

The newest LCDs might look marginally better than their AMOLED counterparts, but I still prefer AMOLED because of the tricks you can employ. Technically it is superior because each pixel can be turned on and off. I've been enjoying Nokia's always-on clocks for years now, and on more recent Symbian smartphones, Sleeping Screen allows you to show status information and wallpaper images all the time with negligible impact on battery life. I'm hoping they bring it to WP8 soon.


----------



## kreatonn (Jul 30, 2013)

TFT LCD is my choice, bcause it is more sturdy than Amoled,,

Sent from my ST23i using xda premium


----------



## voyager_s (Jul 30, 2013)

Despite having the HTC one as my main device for about a month now which uses an LCD display, I still prefer AMOLED screens.

Don't get me wrong, the LCD on the one, is awesome. But I prefer the contrast and punchy colors of AMOLED easily. Bare in mind my last 3 devices have been all Samsung super AMOLED screens. Nexus s, galaxy note, and galaxy nexus.



Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 31, 2013)

lloydo said:


> The newest LCDs might look marginally better than their AMOLED counterparts, but I still prefer AMOLED because of the tricks you can employ. Technically it is superior because each pixel can be turned on and off. I've been enjoying Nokia's always-on clocks for years now, and on more recent Symbian smartphones, Sleeping Screen allows you to show status information and wallpaper images all the time with negligible impact on battery life. I'm hoping they bring it to WP8 soon.

Click to collapse



I like the AMOLEDs too,but the main thing that bugs me is the pixel burnout issue . A friend has a 2 year old Wave 3(AMOLED screen) and now there are traces of the statusbar and the keyboard visible while viewing photos or browsing. . Everything else about AMOLED is just awesome except  for this one little problem.

But someone mentioned in an earlier post that the pixel burn out is no longer an issue and the latest AMOLEDs have a life time close to LCD screens!!! I hope its true.

btw, I love that always on clock and notifications :good::good::good:


----------



## innocent_ (Jul 31, 2013)

amoled is the best.


----------



## hikarugo (Aug 18, 2013)

AMOLED sucks. I actually can tolerate the color production bcs it is great when ur watching videos. What's the matter is the whites is not really white. It makes apps with white background and browsing on white web pages look bad. And it's white is dark bcs its max brightness has relatively lower cd/m2 value.

 Also, its longevity sucks. My amoled phone has status bar burn in. This is due to the mechanism of the screen. Because blacks pixels actually turn off, when you have other parts of the screen's pixels turn on very brightly but not for you status bar (and navigation bar if ur phone has it) for almost every time, it causes burn in. The burn in can be seen when the status bar pixels which turn off most time turn on when you're going full screen (like playing games). So you have to keep your phone on low brightness in order to avoid this or hide ur status and navigation bar or shorten the amount of time of inactivity to turn off the screen.

Also, in outdoor the screen is very  bad even on its max brightness







Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yzak58 (Mar 28, 2014)

No idea

so bumping

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## i9100g user (Sep 22, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2884423


----------

